# Camping With Teens?



## carlluvscorinne (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wondering who has teenagers (how old), and how they like camping? Do they get bored, do they bring friends a lot, what kinds of things do they like to do when your camping?
Just getting some ideas on what your teen likes/don't like to do. My daughter just turned 15 and while she gets excited to go camping, she sometimes gets bored.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kids are 11/14 now and still enjoy camping, but we also keep busy ATV riding and often we go with other with kids their own ages. Being bored as a teen is part of life I think







We allow Gamboy's and iPods while in route or at bed, but really not during the day. We've gotten into playing Phase 10 which keeps us all busy for hours. It really all depends on where we camp, how long and what there is to do. Sometimes even the kids enjoy just being mellow with no agenda, pull out the Ladder Golf and hang out.


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

Our kids are 21, 18 and 13. The oldest is away at school, but goes just to veg. The 18 year old brings his gf and they like hiking, fires, and alone time







. The 13 y/o likes everything about camping, but her favorite is the sheet on the camper with the Wii through a projector playing Guitar Hero. Friends are always encouraged.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

18 & 15 y.o. girls. They almost always bring at least 1 friend. We almost always go to mountains or beach so there's always plenty for them to do. --Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Friends are a good addition. We tend to river raft or hike/bike a lot or just veg out all of which my kids seem to like. The teens seem to find and do things that suit them only thing is not going is not one of the thing that they get to do.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Have a 16 year old girl. In a few words.... DUCT TAPE, ROPE and a good strong tree. No, really a friend is a big plus ( they wont be bugging you ). Their are always boys around for them to look at but never talk to and a pool is where ours stay. She hates to get up in the morning ( or even afternoon for that matter ) other then that she enjoys it and we have a good time. Plus if they bring a friend you can put them to work so you dont have to work so hard







....good luck.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

2 of our 3 girls are teens (well, 20 & 16). Ditto the thoughts about friends, although if all 5 of us go that requires an extra vehicle, which we have done in the past.
Our oldest kinda keeps to herself quite a bit, so spends much of her camping time in the trailer with TV, ipod, Sidekick, etc.
We all do play cards together in the evenings after the 4yo goes to bed, or if the weather permits sit around the fire.


----------



## blackhills6 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have two teenagers, 13 (boy) and 15 (girl). They both love camping. Neither one has asked to bring any friends yet. My daughter says she sees them enough at school so she doesn't care to do anything with them afterwards.







Yes my teenage daughter actually said that. They both love fishing and hiking. If they get bored they'll play card games, or one will read and the other will draw if they're really really bored. They're pretty good at entertaining themselves. We don't allow ipods or gameboys or anything like that. They get enough of that at home and we get away to do things together.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I know what you mean but truthfully they get bored at home too. Sometimes even the adults get bored . When you are used to keeping occupied by all the gadgets we have, sitting 'bored' just relaxing can be hard.

A friend with is a big help. Just the campground you go to can make the biggest difference. If there is no game room, no pool because its still cold, taking a walk can even be difficult if there is nothing to look at.

John


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> We've gotten into playing Phase 10 which keeps us all busy for hours.


The card version or the dice version??? The dice version has been a family favorite for us for YEARS!! Every holiday requires several hours of Phase 10!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> The card version or the dice version???


We've just played the card version, I saw the dice yesterday and wondered how that worked compared to the card. Have you played both?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> We've gotten into playing Phase 10 which keeps us all busy for hours.


The card version or the dice version??? The dice version has been a family favorite for us for YEARS!! Every holiday requires several hours of Phase 10!
[/quote]

Guess I need to pick up this game and give it a whirl....


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> The card version or the dice version???


We've just played the card version, I saw the dice yesterday and wondered how that worked compared to the card. Have you played both?
[/quote]

I have not played both - we have always played the dice version, but I have it on good authority (16 year old) that the card game is not nearly as fun (of course she put it in much more colorful fashion!) - I think it's the noise of the dice that makes her think it is more fun!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have not played both - we have always played the dice version, but I have it on good authority (16 year old) that the card game is not nearly as fun...


Based on that I'll have to pick up the dice game and give it a try.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My advice can be summed up in a picture...










For the parents, not the teen...

Reverie


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I cannot say that I camp with kids. Although all the kids that end up running through my site on the other hand. I myself am 25, so I go out to have a good time, and sometimes have friends out. Most of my friends will not come out, so I have a group of camping friends which are "older" But when I am out there it is more like just being at home. I have sattellte tv, computer with internet, and Playstation 3. And of course some Adult beverages.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh I dread the thought of the forthcoming of teenage days. We have four boys, with the oldest being 11. So far they enjoy camping, playing with other kids, swimming, etc.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Kids are 11/14 now and still enjoy camping, but we also keep busy ATV riding and often we go with other with kids their own ages. Being bored as a teen is part of life I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"A" friend(singular) per child(teen or younger) sometimes if you have a "third" it can get, lets just say tense...
Teens love to sleep in and stay up late...LOL fire, food, friend, did I say food???(fun food like hobo pies)
that is cool for that friend that may come along that has never been camping before.
iPods are good when just relaxing around camp and reading magazines. Sometimes I just say... go away
for a while. They will go and find something to do. Usually they will see kids their age and 
end up "grouping" together.

Have FUN
MaeJae


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

we camp---ALOT and she brings a friend if one is available, or else she hangs with me. We ALWAYS go to a campground with a pool or lake (or both), and have taken the bikes, we love to play cards at night or if rainy, and books are a necessity!

Of course, having the TV and computer help relieve the boredom, and even though she brings the wii and Gameboy/PSP and iPod, she doesn't really use them much. It's funny, sometimes SHE'S the one who asks if we can just hang around and read or watch movies for the day.


----------



## palmbeachrv (Oct 9, 2009)

My kids are 17-19. My oldest usually goes along with us too. She has 2 kids. When we go camping everyone is busy at the beach, hiking, playing games or looking after the babies. Not much time to get bored, except my 17 old son but he has a good time anyway. We just find things to do together.


----------



## Pooh&Tigger (Oct 20, 2008)

Our daughter is "pre-teen" at 12, but she loves to go camping. We work hard at making sure she is involved in things and it just becomes a great expereince for her. For example, have her plan, prepare and "with guidance" cook a meal, this is so much fun for her and just makes her feel apart of the trip, not just along for the ride.

Our key is to keep her involved, with planning the trips as we research on the internet and getting her ideas on where to go.

There are times she just wants down time and watch a DVD with our dog by her side, but we all like that now and then.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We have a 14 yld daughter who loves camping but does get bored. Very few places we go have cable hook up or TV reception. Never have been able to get the Dish to work right. We encourage her to invite a friend but often their families have plans for school breaks so she goes it alone. We take the bikes along and do some riding. Usually camp at the beach or near a river so days are spent there. At night or if the weathers bad we play lot's of games. Skip-bo, Phase 10, Uno and Rummy tiles are a few of her favorites. A fire and smoors goes a long way to fight boredom. If she gets really bored we usually let her rent a movie or two before we leave and will let her curl up in our bed and watch one at night.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Do my teens like camping?!?!




























Oh boy, that was a good one!

Please...don't go there...


----------



## kristina (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok... what really makes me sad is that nobody seems to think of having their teenagers bring ***gasp*** a BOOK. If they need their time away from parents and siblings then they can hang out with a couple books to read over the trip. There are tons of fantastic books, dramas for the girls and sci-fi/fantasy books for the guys.

My brother and I both grew up with gameboy, sega, and online-gaming. But we didn't ask to take it..it wouldn't happen. Our gameboys were the only thing allowed on trips, but most of the time we got board of them and didn't pick them up often. My parents 5th wheel had tv and cable and DVD. We never hooked it up. My parents said they weren't paying for the cable at the park. We didn't have our own laptop and dad's was for work, we were NOT allowed on it. Our friends could tell us about the drama at home when we get back. We read books when we are board...and still do.

Personally I think banning that stuff during camping when they are older just isn't going to work. If you allowed it at home as part of their lifestyle....they won't want to part with it now. Sorry but entertaining themselves without electronics... that needed to be taught long ago....not at 16.

OK enough ranting...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

kristina said:


> Ok... what really makes me sad is that nobody seems to think of having their teenagers bring ***gasp*** a BOOK. If they need their time away from parents and siblings then they can hang out with a couple books to read over the trip. There are tons of fantastic books, dramas for the girls and sci-fi/fantasy books for the guys.
> 
> My brother and I both grew up with gameboy, sega, and online-gaming. But we didn't ask to take it..it wouldn't happen. Our gameboys were the only thing allowed on trips, but most of the time we got board of them and didn't pick them up often. My parents 5th wheel had tv and cable and DVD. We never hooked it up. My parents said they weren't paying for the cable at the park. We didn't have our own laptop and dad's was for work, we were NOT allowed on it. Our friends could tell us about the drama at home when we get back. We read books when we are board...and still do.
> 
> ...


We were the same way, execept......

Oh, yeah, No computers, No game systems, No DVD players (well, would have been VCR's at that time but I digress....).

Maybe we were unique, but my brother and I continued going on family vacations even into College. Eventually we started doing summer internships that we couldn't get out of for 2-3 weeks, but until that time we were all for it. Why? Well, very simply because we loved the destinations. If your kids don't love that, then I think it will always be a battle.

So, has anyone ever tried Hypnosis to make them think they like the destination?!?!


----------



## kristina (Mar 23, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Ok... what really makes me sad is that nobody seems to think of having their teenagers bring ***gasp*** a BOOK. If they need their time away from parents and siblings then they can hang out with a couple books to read over the trip. There are tons of fantastic books, dramas for the girls and sci-fi/fantasy books for the guys.
> 
> My brother and I both grew up with gameboy, sega, and online-gaming. But we didn't ask to take it..it wouldn't happen. Our gameboys were the only thing allowed on trips, but most of the time we got board of them and didn't pick them up often. My parents 5th wheel had tv and cable and DVD. We never hooked it up. My parents said they weren't paying for the cable at the park. We didn't have our own laptop and dad's was for work, we were NOT allowed on it. Our friends could tell us about the drama at home when we get back. We read books when we are board...and still do.
> 
> ...


We were the same way, execept......

Oh, yeah, No computers, No game systems, No DVD players (well, would have been VCR's at that time but I digress....).

Maybe we were unique, but my brother and I continued going on family vacations even into College. Eventually we started doing summer internships that we couldn't get out of for 2-3 weeks, but until that time we were all for it. Why? Well, very simply because we loved the destinations. If your kids don't love that, then I think it will always be a battle.

So, has anyone ever tried Hypnosis to make them think they like the destination?!?!








[/quote]

I agree, we always loved doing stuff outside and exploring when we got to new places... I camped with my family when I was in college and now my husband and our kids still meet with our parents for camping trips. Even when we had DVD etc. We hardly ever used it. Maybe on rainy days...but most of the time we didn't even ask...I mean, we can watch movies at home so it's not a big deal. When we needed space from the parents we wandered off for awhile and found something to do (that was non-destructive)or some cool spot up the stream that we could wade in or something.

But I don't know how we get that into our kids... I'm just going to continue to do what I like,cross-country skiing, camping, Kayaking, boating, sailing and riding bikes... maybe the more they see us doing it, the greater chance my boys will actually choose to like them also when they get older.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

kristina said:


> I agree, we always loved doing stuff outside and exploring when we got to new places... I camped with my family when I was in college and now my husband and our kids still meet with our parents for camping trips. Even when we had DVD etc. We hardly ever used it. Maybe on rainy days...but most of the time we didn't even ask...I mean, we can watch movies at home so it's not a big deal. When we needed space from the parents we wandered off for awhile and found something to do (that was non-destructive)or some cool spot up the stream that we could wade in or something.
> 
> But I don't know how we get that into our kids... I'm just going to continue to do what I like,cross-country skiing, camping, Kayaking, boating, sailing and riding bikes... maybe the more they see us doing it, the greater chance my boys will actually choose to like them also when they get older.


We just strapped a set of cross country skis on our 6 yo this winter and he seemed to enjoy it. He'll get a set next year. Yep, our hope is to keep them interested and hope they take to it....


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree you need to try to get the kids out and show them all that nature has to offer. Believe me, I have done all I can to show my kids the country. But there has to be a balance or there is no hope of them ever enjoying camping.

Times are certainly much different from when most of us grew up. We barely had pong when I was a kid, much less a Personal Computer. Cell phones?? LOL!! Why would you need one of those things? The fact is that these things are increasingly becoming part of our daily lives and there is little any of us can do to stop it. Denying access and pretending that this technology does not exist does not make it go away.

My daughter loves to draw. It just so happens that she likes to use a computer to do her artwork. If she had a pad of paper and was sketching, everyone would applaude how wonderful it was. Pull out the computer to use in creating art, and all of the sudden it is no longer worth any sort acknowledgement and is a waste of time. My daughter taught herself everything she knows on the computer, I only help when she asks. She is only nine years old and has reached the point where she knows far more than her teachers. I see what she knows and what she is capable of and it blows me away.

My son is not as computer savy as my daughter, but he knows how to use the computer to pursue his passion, which is history. Yes, maybe he is not reading a paper book, but he is gaining knowledge using the latest technology and developing his skills.

Computers are not all bad and can be used for more than playing video games. If your kids like to read books, that is great. My kids often sit with a paper book, but this is no longer the only source of information kids have. Times have changed and will continue to change rapidly. Locking your kids in a room with a paper book will not change this.

We don't let our kids play video games endlessly on the computer, but if they want to use the computer to perform useful tasks like research and art, we do not limit them. Why should we?

DAN


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Dan, I didn't really intend to knock computers. Heck, if your DD enjoys that, park her with a laptop next to a lake for inspiration and let her go!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

When my kids were growing up in the 90's we would turn off anything electric when we got in the campground and forced all of us to figure out something else to do. As older teens, they really didn't want to go camping that much but a few years later my daughter came from college and demanded to go camping again like we use too.

I work at a Christian camp each summer and we have the rule of no electronics and no cells. We are now having several kids and even parents that are mad that we take the cells away from the kids. You're right in that these things are becoming a big part of their lives, they grew up with them. So is it camping if you do the same thing you would do at home? I've often wondered. Up at camp, the kids finally figure out that you can text someone with a pencil, that you can facebook face to face and you can twittle while standing in the lunch line and especially that a sunset makes a beutiful background to a late night campfire. I don't know what the answer is, but kids do really love to do and see new things, and does it make it any less camping if we let them text their friends about how great a time they are having?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Believe me, in a perfect world we would leave this stuff at home. But I am a realist. My daughter does not like to go camping at all. I get excited about the upcoming season getting close, and she moans and groans. We have to balance the outdoors with today's technology. DD likes to go for hikes, hang out around the campfire, and all the other camping stuff, as long as she can have an opportunity to get on the computer and play her IPOD as well. We have to balance it or the kids would make camping a miserable experience.

DAN


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Since it doesn't seem like that long ago that I was a teenager camping with my parents, I'll give my 2 cents' worth here.

Here is my list of things that might encourage teenagers to want to camp with the family, instead of dreading it:

#1 Let them bring a friend along. It might seem at first like it is not truly a family outing with someone else along, but this could go a long way to motivating your kids to get away on a trip. Plus, you will probably end up getting to know their friends better because of it, and that is good for many reasons.

#2 Ask your kids what they want to do while you are on vacation. And no matter how nuts it sounds, try to make it happen. Be liberal on this one. If all your teenage daughter wants to do this weekend is go clothes shopping, try to carve out some time one day to let her do it. Think of it as a few hours' investment that will buy you the rest of the weekend with a happy kid.

#3 Ask your kids where they want to camp. They might be apathetic about this, but chances are they had _some_ fun on _some_ trip, and they might want to recreate that experience, even if it is not your first choice of venues.

#4 Don't be afraid to try a few short trips, even overnighters, so they can see the light at the end of the tunnel. Once they start enjoying it, they might ask to stay out longer the next time.

My thoughts anyway. I think it is important not to force it. They may eventually come around if they feel they have a choice in the matter, but if they feel they are being forced into it, if they are like I was, it is a no-win situation.

At least I have a few years until my kids get to that stage!


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

My son is going to be 12 in august and we have prob gone camping id say 5-6 times over the years....always renting cabins. I enjoy it enough that i bought my used outback with the intentions of us going and spending more time together. he says he likes doing the fire and the eating. he also likes the pools and spending time in the rec rooms. at this point i will take what i can get! i do try to limit him playing games, but have no issues with him spending a couple hours spread out through a day in the rec this year i plan on camping a lot more, prob many just overnight type trips once i can get situated and get used to a trailer.

this year we are going to work on fishing, hiking and hope to start finding places we can go and rent boats and what not.


----------

